# Drilling hole in a log



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

How would you go about creating a hole in the side of a small log that a wine bottle would fit into? Say 3 1/2 inch hole perpendicular to the log. It doesn't have to go all the way through.

I was thinking about sawing the log length wise to create a fairly smooth bottom then saw through the middle of it.
Then cut the half cirle on each piece and glue it back together sorta like a bandsaw box.

The limiting factor at this moment is 5 1/2 inch thickness of the material I can cut with my bandsaw. Might have to wait until Grizzly gets the riser in stock and order it.

Your thoughts are appreciated.

Thanks
Mike


----------



## lab7654 (Mar 31, 2012)

I would use a forstner or spade bit. Use the biggest one you have to hog out most of the material, then chisel out the rest. If you could rig up a jig for a router to safely do this, you could try that.


----------



## higtron (Jan 26, 2011)

Use a 3 1/2" hole saw bottom the hole saw out than chisel out the plug as best you can than put an extention on the hole saw and do it again, until your as deep as you want to be, or until you run out of extentions. A 3 1/2" forstner bit will cost a small fortune but it would make a real nice hole for sure.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Good ideas. Thanks.

I might try the hole saw. I think the limiting factor is my drill press. It will probably bog down but I can still give it a shot.

Thanks.


----------



## higtron (Jan 26, 2011)

After the first bite with the hole saw at the drill press you can switch to a power hand drill it will track the old hole, and continue in line with the original hole.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

"After the first bite with the hole saw at the drill press you can switch to a power hand drill it will track the old hole, and continue in line with the original hole."

Cool. Thanks.
Mike


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I would use a self feed bit. It is like a forstner, but has a feed screw on it.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

I sent my step daughter a note asking her to measure her bottles and the glasses so I can get a better idea of the hole size required. Also, a friend has some wood on his deer lease so a road trip may be in the near future.

Just today I realized that I have a half inch drive rotary dril/hammer I bought a couple of years ago to bust up some concrete and drill some holes for concrete anchors. I only used it that one time as I removed a patio door and closed up the wall. So I needed to drill the holes to anchor the base plate. That thing eat up the concrete easily.

Hopefully, I will be able to use it to drill the holes in the wood. Probably have to secure the log to the work bench.


----------



## lab7654 (Mar 31, 2012)

Yeah, a 1/2" drill would be nice for this. And don't completely count forstner bits out, you'd probably use it in the future if you had to buy one. What I meant, however, is use the biggest one (doesn't have to be the full 3 1/2") to hog out the middle, and get progressively smaller in bit size to get it all out, finishing with a chisel or sanding drum attachment for your drill.

Here's some links to some cheap ($30 range) bits.

Amazon
MLCS


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

I have used my 1/2" drill to drill 4" holes through 2Xs to run vent pipes, and when I was younger and more
ambitious, I used a hand brace with an Irwin bit that had an adjustable cutter to drill the same size hole.
The Milwaukee Hole Hog can drill this type hole all day long, you might call some tool rental centers and see
if the have one available. I should not cost too much and would be the easiest way to go.


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm with Gus, call the local tool rentals and find a place that has a "Core Drill" and bit the size that you need.

Those re used to drill in concrete, stone, dirt, and roots. I've used them without water to drill into some beams with a 4" bit.

Start the hole with a Forstner or hole saw so it has a clean edge to begin with, the Core drills will rip the wood out of the edges otherwise.

Also, be aware that not all wine bottles are the same ….. even in the same brand and type.


----------

